# Is your community dog friendly?



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Is your community dog friendly?


----------



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

Just about everyone in our neighborhood owns a dog. We love it in this area. There two parks close by and a wonderful trail. I love to let my dogs run without the leash. They are good and stay by me unless there is a squirrel. But, the neighborhood prefers them being on a leash. Which, I completely understand. Cars, people...you never know. But, I love our neighborhood and the fact that there are a ton of dogs around us.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No, not at all, in so far as public access. It's one of the worst places I have ever been in my life, and I have traveled the country and world.

However, although dogs are being limited, banned, etc from virtually every public park and other place- dog parks are springing up. We have ELEVEN DOG PARKS within 45 minutes to an hour of my house, and four of them are within 4 miles of my door.


----------



## orfjara (May 22, 2005)

I live in a rural area with 4 acres of land so plenty room for my dogs. All my neighbours have dogs too. In fact at the moment I am caring for my neighbours 4 dogs while they are away as well as my own 2.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I know there are some strict rules against pitbulls and such but other then that we have tons of dogs around.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

VERY dog friendly my neighbor has a golden and a lab!! and there's 2 more goldens on my street!!


----------

